# Caught the surge thief in action.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Can't get anymore obvious than this. The thief is clearly low on cash and hurting.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Their new plan to become profitable


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TampaGuy said:


> Their new plan to become profitable


Sadly with each new driver that signs up, they will keep on doing better and profiting because all the new drivers think this is something and normal and fine


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Where in the boondocks do you drive that the base fare is $0.38?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Can't get anymore obvious than this. The thief is clearly low on cash and hurting.
> View attachment 317297


Let it go viral tweet it.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Yeah, your portion is horrible. I wouldn't get in my car for those rates. You must have 0 taxibIe income every year! Way to screw the feds!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Where in the boondocks do you drive that the base fare is $0.38?


Soon yours will be too



No Prisoners said:


> Let it go viral tweet it.


I tweeted it to Uber.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Soon yours will be too
> 
> 
> I tweeted it to Uber.


I sent it to multiple targets. Including Bernie Sanders who came out supporting the strike.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> I sent it to multiple targets. Including Bernie Sanders who came out supporting the strike.


Great work, soon on May 8th I'll join the strike


----------

